# Dreams Unlimited Updated list



## mommasita

Since Dreams Unlimited Travel is a sponsor of the Dis Boards, Webmaster Pete has asked us to post a list of all agents and the products they sell. If you are thinking about booking a cruise or any Disney vacation, feel free to request a specific agent when you fill out your quote request form. They truly are the experts in all things Disney!


Disney World

Mary Tesch - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MXT
Makayla Porter - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MAS
Karen Adamakis - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAA
Joy Ferson - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JJF
Beth Fejer - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKF
Debra Lopez - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=DXL
Merrie Thomas - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MCT
Susan Kelly - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGK
Beth Czada - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BAC
Sam Byrne (UK Agent) - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SFB
Mike Fanucce - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MLF
Elaine Edwards - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EME
Eileen Smith - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ELS
Jeff Harrod - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JAH
Caitlin Johnson - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=CEJ
Sean Faulk - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SCF
Jen Kvidera-Lentsch - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLK
Jana Kazmierczak - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JGK
Kerry Mihalik - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAM
Krystin Turner - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KRT
Tracey Heinrichs - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMH
Allison Thomas - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=AXT
Stacey Wood - https://www.dreams
Stacey Wood - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SMW
Jennifer Lord - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JML
Christopher Dorobek - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=CJV
Kathy Werling - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KJW


Disney Cruise Line
Mary Tesch - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MXT
Makayla Porter - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MAS
Karen Adamakis - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAA
Joy Ferson - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JJF
Beth Fejer - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKF
Debra Lopez - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=DXL
Merrie Thomas - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MCT
Susan Kelly - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGK
Beth Czada - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BAC
Sam Byrne - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SFB
Mike Fanucce - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MLF
Elaine Edwards - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EME
Eileen Smith - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ELS
Jeff Harrod - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JAH
Caitlin Johnson - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=CEJ
Sean Faulk - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SCF
Jen Kvidera-Lentsch - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLK
Jana Kazmierczak - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JGK
Tammy Omar - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TJO
Kristie Bennett - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KLB
Kerry Mihalik - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAM
Krystin Turner - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KRT
Tracey Heinrichs - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMH
Allison Thomas - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=AXT
Stacey Wood - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SMW
Jennifer Lord - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JML
Christopher Dorobek - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=CJV
Kathy Werling - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KJW

Adventures by Disney
Kevin Klose - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KLK
Susan Kelly - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGK
Beth Czada - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BAC
Mike Fanucce - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MLF
Sean Faulk - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SCF
Jen Kvidera-Lentsch - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLK
Jana Kazmierczak - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JGK
Kerry Mihalik - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAM
Tracey Heinrichs - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMH
Eileen Smith - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ELS

Disneyland
Makayla Porter - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MAS
Karen Adamakis - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAA
Beth Fejer - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKF
Debra Lopez - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=DXL
Susan Kelly - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGK
Beth Czada - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BAC
Mike Fanucce - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MLF
Elaine Edwards - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EME
Eileen Smith - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ELS
Sean Faulk - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SCF
Jen Kvidera-Lentsch - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLK
Kerry Mihalik - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAM
Krystin Turner - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KRT
Stacey Wood - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SM
Christopher Dorobek - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=CJV

Universal
Mary Tesch - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MXT
Karen Adamakis - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAA
Joy Ferson - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JJF
Beth Fejer - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKF
Debra Lopez - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=DXL
Susan Kelly - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGK
Beth Czada - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BAC
Mike Fanucce - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MLF
Elaine Edwards - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EME
Eileen Smith - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ELS
Jeff Harrod - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JAH
Caitlin Johnson - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=CEJ
Jen Kvidera-Lentsch - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLK
Jana Kazmierczak - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JGK
Krystin Turner - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KRT
Tracey Heinrichs - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMH
Stacey Wood - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SM
Jennifer Lord - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JML
Kathy Werling - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KJW

Aulani
Makayla Porter - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MAS
Debra Lopez - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=DXL
Susan Kelly - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGK
Beth Czada - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BAC
Sean Faulk - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SCF
Jana Kazmierczak - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JGK
Kerry Mihalik - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAM
Tracey Heinrichs - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMH
Stacey Wood - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SMW
Eileen Smith - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ELS

Royal Caribbean
Makayla Porter - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=MAS
Karen Adamakis - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAA
Beth Fejer - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKF
Susan Kelly - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGK
Beth Czada - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BAC
Elaine Edwards - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=EME
Eileen Smith - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=ELS
Caitlin Johnson - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=CEJ
Sean Faulk - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SCF
Jen Kvidera-Lentsch - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLK
Jana Kazmierczak - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JGK
Tammy Omar - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TJO
Kristie Bennett - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KLB
Kerry Mihalik - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAM
Tracey Heinrichs - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMH
Allison Thomas - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=AXT

Celebrity Cruise Line
Beth Fejer - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKF
Beth Czada - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BAC
Jen Kvidera-Lentsch - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLK
Jana Kazmierczak - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JGK
Kerry Mihalik - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAM
Tracey Heinrichs - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=TMH

Azmara Cruises
Jana Kazmierczak - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JG

Norwegian Cruise Line
Beth Fejer - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKF
Susan Kelly - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGK
Jen Kvidera-Lentsch - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLK
Jana Kazmierczak - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JGK
Kerry Mihalik - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAM

Princess Cruise line
Beth Fejer - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKF
Susan Kelly - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGK
Jana Kazmierczak - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JG

Carnival Cruise Line
Beth Fejer - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BKF
Sean Faulk - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SCF
Jen Kvidera-Lentsch - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JLK
Jana Kazmierczak - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JGK
Viking
Karen Adamakis - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAA
Kevin Klose - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KLK
Beth Czada - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BAC
Kerry Mihalik - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=KAM


Holland America
Joy Ferson - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JJF
Susan Kelly - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SGK
Jana Kazmierczak - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JG

Princess
Joy Ferson - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JJF
Sean Faulk - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SCF

Sandals & Beaches
Beth Czada - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=BAC
Jana Kazmierczak - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=JGK

Disneyland Paris
Sam Byrne - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials=SFB
Jana Kazmierczak - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/agents.cfm?initials-JGK


----------

